# Ford Focus ST170



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

I bought this car a week ago via eBay, from a dealer who had taken it in as a part exchange, and I think I was very lucky to get it. It's a one owner car, and has clearly been well looked after (and remains completely standard as far as I can tell), with a relatively low mileage, for a 14 year old car, of 75k. I've always liked the clean and compact look of the original Focus, and I also have fond memories of one I "owned" as my first company car back in the day (not an ST170, a 1.8 or 2 litre Zetec I think, can't really remember) - the first relatively new car I owned, and also the first car I drove "enthusiastically" (I think the Focus, and the ST170 in particular, shows that front wheel drive can still be fun round corners!).

I bought it partly as a mini-project, as something I could really get my teeth into again detailing wise (my other cars are basically "done", and I wanted to get my DA out again!), and as such I've spent most of this week on stage one of the "refurbishment", the exterior paintwork (which, while it had no real damage, did have the usual swirls and light scratches from poor washing technique) and wheels. The wheels are in pretty good condition generally (no kerbing), but the paint is bubbling up on the inside (I had all the wheels off for proper cleaning, to allow the arches/suspension to be done as well), so they'll need a professional refurb soon. I'm delighted with the results of the machine polishing on the paint though - Imperial Blue really is a cracking colour, especially when swirls and scratches are eliminated (at least mostly - there are a couple of deeper scratches left, but not in very visible areas, and they're probably beyond my talent and equipment level!). I used a fairly basic sequence of Meguiars 105 (purple cutting pad), 205 (yellow polishing pad), and Synthetic Sealant 2.0 (black finishing pad), with my G220 V2, and it all went very smoothly (apart from my bad back!). I've also done a few bits and bobs like fit new number plates, wheel centre covers, and badges.

My plans for the car are basically to keep it standard, maintain it in very nice condition (I'm going to tackle the interior and engine bay next), and enjoy driving it on nice days. I think the ST170 is a very underrated car - it doesn't have much power, but that's not really what it's about (and it's still not exactly slow anyway). The Focus RSs are now relatively silly money, yet the ST170 is still a bargain in my opinion, and stands a chance of increasing in value a bit in future I think.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

looks great. I agree very, under rated.


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Beautiful example judging by the pics mate. 
Future classic and investment too if you plan on pampering it for a few years. 
Look forward to seeing more pics as you progress


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2018)

What a fine car! Looks in absolutely superb condition. Keeping it standard is the right approach imho. I remember driving the one my brother used to own. Lovely handling and great fun to drive, which is what it is all about really.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I owned one in Silver, an 02 plate, very good car and handled pretty well with a naturally aspirated engine, loves to rev. You've bagged yourself a bargain there fella, enjoy.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely Jubbly, so much better looking inside and out than the current breed.


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Cars like these are a real problem child for manufacturers because once they have absolutely nailed it they must struggle to improve on it. A real classic I think and an absolute stunner in that colour. Jealous? absolutely not. No really I'm not not not..................


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks really nice,great find.my friend had one when they were new,really nice handling car

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I want! 

Would make a great garage queen. 

Are they factory optional HID’s? I noticed the washers...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Cracking little find..Looks awesome for its age :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks mint!! :thumb:


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

It’s a beaut and becoming a rarer sight


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Those wheels look brand new!

Well done on finding a future classic.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

LeeH said:


> Are they factory optional HID's? I noticed the washers...


Correct yes, a factory option.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks like a cracker!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice find that!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That looks like a really fine example. The best colour too. 

You've just started me looking now..... Lol

Really lovely car!!

Cooks


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Great car and i would love to be doing what you are with one. Lucky find to get one with the xenons. Assume its the full pack with the climate control and heated screen too?


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

What a great find! I see these now and again on the road and always wonder why they never really sold well. I guess at that time you had EP3 Civics and Clio 182's to contend with, all great cars though!

It looks like you've found a cracker and I will watch this with interest, hope you get the weather to get out and enjoy it


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

scuba-phil said:


> Great car and i would love to be doing what you are with one. Lucky find to get one with the xenons. Assume its the full pack with the climate control and heated screen too?


Yes fully optioned I think, full leather Recaros (which are now out of the car soaking in Leatherique) too.


----------



## TomFox (Apr 11, 2017)

Looks a lovely example! How much did you pay if you dont me asking?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FORD-FOC...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Those mk2 ST seats inside?


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

No, they're the optional ST170 Recaros.


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Great to see another cared for ST170 still around. I will follow this closely, although you don't appear to have much to do! Your car really looks superb and has all of the optional extras, whereas mine has absolutely nothing!

I wanted a cheap runaround for a weekly trip to my office in Henley, when I normally commute by train to London and found mine 3 years ago. I keep meaning to sell it, but I've become quite attached to it. I bought mine at 60,000 miles and now just touched 73,000 miles. I'd be interested to see how your mpg fairs - I'm getting 370ish miles from a tank on my mix of motorways and A/B roads.

My thread here, if you are interested:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=360848


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks, I'd already read your thread carefully as part of my pre-purchase "research", lovely job on it!


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

AndyGarton said:


> Thanks, I'd already read your thread carefully as part of my pre-purchase "research", lovely job on it!


Thanks Andy. Looking at yours makes me realise how much mine in need of a full clean and polish. Might be a few weeks before it's warm enough for me.

I'm also suffering with a bad back - been nursing a slipped disc for the last 14 months. Had one lot of steroid injections, which didn't seem to help and my health insurance not keen to keep coughing up £3k each time.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

You have my sympathy, I've had two slipped discs for twenty years. Apparently inoperable, at least not without risk of paralysis (at which point the discussion ends). It's a bugger, as it means I can't do nearly as much detailing as I'd like, but there are many people a lot worse off than me of course.


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Andy. Main issues I have are with sciatica and pain standing upright for any period of time. Sitting is usually ok, thankfully.

I also note that you purchased your car in Braintree, Essex which is just a few miles up the road from Chelmsford where I found mine.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Still taking some cracking Photo's Andy, pics are very sharp and depth of field is also good.
Car looks mint as others have said.
Now you have a Blue car to go with the Red one!!:thumb:

Kev


----------



## R5_RXK (Sep 13, 2017)

looking great, what camera setup are you using if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Top effort, Good to see one of these getting looked after.

When I was in the Motor Trade we used to MOT and do odd jobs on a Silver ST170, That was fully Specced with Leather Recaro's etc

Owner was a big Ford Enthusiast and actually previously owned a Sapphire RS Cosworth 4x4 which was his Daily Driver but got fed up of throwing money at it as it spent more time off the Road in bits so sold it around 2007/8 and replaced it with the Focus ST170 which at the time was only 4 Years old.

He actually said the Focus was a breath of fresh air, Not much slower in a Straight line as his Cosworth was bog standard, The Focus handled better and most importantly was totally reliable.

ST170's are very under-rated Cars.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

R5_RXK said:


> looking great, what camera setup are you using if you don't mind me asking?


Sorry for the late reply - I used a Sony RX1R (first generation).


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Thats lovely, i wanted one of these 10 years ago but the insurance wouldnt allow it . looks a great example.


----------

